# my road to Britains Natrual Strongest Man



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

i thought it was time for a new log as the name for my old log was out of date (3 comps in 43days)

iv have set my sights on next years bsm natruals comp. i want to make the final and this is my prep to do it.

i had an awsome sesh yesturday beating 5 pb's i had most of the week off to let my arm heal after the wiltshires and boy-o-boy it helped

started on the log

10 reps @65kg

5 reps @75kg

3 reps @ 95kg PB (old pb was 3 at 90kg)

1 rep @ 105kg PB (old pb was 100kg)

yoke

240kg for 20m

280kg for 20m (old PB)

320kg for 15m PB (think i could have made the 20 but had to put the yoke down as i almost tripped )

stones

2x 90kg

1x110

1x 132kg old pb

2x 155kg pb

all in all a fantastic sesh :thumb:


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

well done john good on you you 've made some great progress this year


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

how often you train,

how long is each session

typical workouts...


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

Need-valid-info said:


> how often you train,
> 
> how long is each session
> 
> typical workouts...


i train 4 to 6 times a week depending on work(i work a 5 week cycle)

each gym sesh will last about 90min to 2hrs and events seshs will be about 4 to 5 hours (again depending on work as i train @ ironworx swindon and the fridge paington)

i do a split of

back & bi

chest tris and shoulders

legs

core and cardio

pluse events

i cycle though the 4 gyms sesh's making sure iv left back & bi's 5days since last traing them chest tris and shoulders 3 days , legs 5 days and core and cardio 5 days

i only do events on sundays so if i do a lot of overhead for example il leave it 3days till i do chest tris and shoulders

as for typical work outs i try to make every workout intents but never the same as the last i tend to do between 3 and 5 exersizes per part and try to push each part as much as pos

i do differant phases of training ie bulking or strength only or mix so to keep my body guessing


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

siovrhyl said:


> well done john good on you you 've made some great progress this year


cheers si i look forward to hopfuly competing against you again


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah john maybe our paths will cross again next year wat comps you planning on competing in


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

**** thts alot of training so strength training must differ a bit compared to bodybuilding as you can do more work with out interfering with your gains


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

siovrhyl said:


> yeah john maybe our paths will cross again next year wat comps you planning on competing in


 i plan on doing the chase comp the bsm natrual cully and the swindons i willprob end up doing a few more comps as well as the powerlifting comps i have to do for my sponsership how about you dude


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

i'm gona do st ives next week then next yr i'm doin wales strongest man uk strongman north opens i'm on the reserve list for sugdens strongest and there is gonna be one in llandudno that i'll enter as well and if all goes well i may have a go for britains/uk strongest man qualifiers, i maybe getting ahead of myself with these last 2 but we'll see how i go


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

just a quick q for you john what is the specifics for the naturals do you have to be completely natural or do you have to be off for a specific amount of time


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

siovrhyl said:


> just a quick q for you john what is the specifics for the naturals do you have to be completely natural or do you have to be off for a specific amount of time


 im not sure mate i cant make the trip to the dark side for a few years yet due to work. so i just as well make the most of being natural


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

oh right you in the military aren't you


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

siovrhyl said:


> just a quick q for you john what is the specifics for the naturals do you have to be completely natural or do you have to be off for a specific amount of time


you have no chance of making it mate:lol: :lol:


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

pmsl I just wanted to know wat they judge as natural


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

if it was my gym running it they say anything under 2000mg lol yeah Si im navy for my sins if i wasnt for the pention id have converted


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

i'm still not sure i'd count as a natural even in your gym lol


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

iv not been able to post my log over the last week or so cuz im on a course at the defence medical services training centre and have no signal for my dongle

well monday try to train leg got told off for "lifting too much" because it was slightly painfull at the bottom of the squat. and they didnt have much kit too so i didnt bother loging it in my paper log

tuseday it was bi's and back this was ok cuz the pongos love them self and are always training guns. they almost ****ed them self when i picked up the 45,40&35kgs and said to my mate nice easy super set today.

wednesday off

thurs was tri's chest and shoulder guess what there are loads of benches for chest but not much kit for shoulders so i did a little over head as well to which the pti's kept giving me funny looks (i must have been lifting too heavy )

got events in the morning at the one and only ironworx so it should a good sesh

does any1 know of a good harcore gym in the North Camp/Aldershot area as i cant take much more of the **** gym at dmstc


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Just curious as ive never done any of the power events (stones etc) what sort of weight do you do in conventional lifts?

i was just wondering how strong a natural strong man is?

Respect for staying natural im impressed:beer:


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> Just curious as ive never done any of the power events (stones etc) what sort of weight do you do in conventional lifts?
> 
> i was just wondering how strong a natural strong man is?
> 
> Respect for staying natural im impressed:beer:


 cheers dude

my dl is 260kg my bench is a sorry 120kg and my squat is 245kg iv not max for a while apart for my dl so i think i could make 250-260 sqaut on a good day and my bench prob 140kg


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

pretty impressive so do you compete in open classes or is there an actual natural division for strongest man?


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> pretty impressive so do you compete in open classes or is there an actual natural division for strongest man?


 iv only been competing since may so iv done 4 novice comps and a very light open comp. next year il be competing at inter/open level with my main goal as the britains natrual comp. there isnt a natural division per-say but there are a few tested comps


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I wasn't aware the navy tested for steroids mate?

GHS


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

GHS said:


> I wasn't aware the navy tested for steroids mate?
> 
> GHS


they dont routienly but iv seen a few guys getting booted for it after cdts


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

well iv not posted for a few weeks or so cuz iv been out an acillies problem i did an events sesh yesturday and it held out ok but try to climb a ladder at work and it was uber painful. any way in the last month iv lost 12kg mostly though not eating right as i was on a course at the defence medical services training centre with has the rankest food in NATO and the fact iv started to up my cardio so im thinking slining down to u105kg could be the way ahead on my road. so i now have the task of loosing another 12kg buy the u105kg southen qual in april


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

Good man.

Ave u got a link to the U105 qualifier please ?

:thumbup1:


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

TAT 70 said:


> Good man.
> 
> Ave u got a link to the U105 qualifier please ?
> 
> :thumbup1:


 not yet mate giger craig asked if we wanted to host it at ironworx as he is doing the englands this year iv not heard anything since. but as soon as i hear anything il let you know Will


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

just a cardio sesh today 30mins on the xtrainer 20mins up hill walking on the tredmill and 500m sprint on the rower


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

Hi Strangey. Just interested as to what natural strongman comps there are going to be next year, and what/where the Natural Strongest Man comp is? I've done 2 light novice comps, but would like to see how I'd fair against other naturals. Still pretty poorly no doubt! ha ha


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Good for you mate, plus why not enter any comp just to get experience of the lifts and the pace of the contest, dont matter if the other fellas are using cos you just want to keep besting your own PB's etc.


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

BLUTOS said:


> Good for you mate, plus why not enter any comp just to get experience of the lifts and the pace of the contest, dont matter if the other fellas are using cos you just want to keep besting your own PB's etc.


Totally agree, that's the plan for me, but also interested as to what/where the natural comps are, as the only one I heard of was this summer somewhere down south run by Glen Danbury I think. Just wondered if there are others.


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

i know there are at least 2 the britains naturals(run buy the bnbf) and the iowa comp in cornwall blutos has got a point get yourself in the mix with at the guys on the gear most of the guys i train with are on gear and im not too far behind them. im sliming down at the min cuz i think 105's is the only way i can compete and stay natural.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Do you know any details for the natural U105s this year mate? I really fancy giving one a go.


----------

